# شرح وتفسير صلاة النوم



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح وتفسير صلاة النوم

صلاة بعد العشاء

تقام صلاة النوم اما بعد العشاء حسب بعض الاديرة او في بدء الليل او بشكل خاص بعد صلاة الغروب حيث تقام في الكنائس الرعوية ويذكر لنا التيبيكون ( كتاب الاصول) ان وقتها في الساعة 10 وفي هذه الصلاة تنتهي دورة الخدم المسائية. في الاديرة وبعض الكاتدرائيات  تقام صلاة النوم في رواق الكنيسة كبقية التسابيح الصغيرة متحضر الشمعدانات الى هناك ولكن في الكنائس الرعوية تقام في صحن الكنيسة الا انه في بعض الاديرة تقام بشكل فردي من بعض الرهبان .

ترتيبها :

يحمل نوعين او قسمين ،صلاة النوم الكبرى والصغرى.صلاة النوم الكبرى تقام في جميع ايام الصوم الاربعيني ما عدا يومي السبت والاحد لتعلقهما بالقيامة. وما عدا الاربعاء والجمعة من الاسبوع الخامس من الصوم وكذلك ايام الاربعاء والخميس والجمعة من الاسبوع العظيم لانها تقام في هذه الايام خدمة السهرانية وتقرأ بالتالي صلاة النوم الصغرى.

صلاة النوم الصغرى بكونها اصغر من الكبرى تقام في جميع ايام السنة التي لا تقام فيها صلاة النوم الكبرى فتقام جميع السبوت والاحاد والاربعاء والجمعة والخميس من اسبوع الآلام .

نشأة الخدمة :

   اصل صلاة النوم هي عبارة عن صلاة شكر مارسها المسيحيون في القرون الاولى وتطورت واخذت طابعا طقسيا مؤخرا في الطقس . القديس اكليمنضس الاسكندري يوصي باقامة هذه الصلاة الشكرية " المربي": " هو عمل مقدس ان نشكر الله لاجل كل شيء قبل الذهاب الى النوم لكوننا تمتعنا بجودته ومحبته للبشر فنذهب الى النوم مع الله بالروح ".

يوسابيوس القيصري بتفسيره للمزمور 118 يتحدث حول التسبحة الصلاتية السابعة والتي تقام بين العشاء والنوم . حتى النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع لم تكن تشكل جزءا من برنامج التسبيحي اليومي من صلوات الكنيسة.

الا ان تثبيتها بشكل نهائي في هذه الدورة الصلاتية حصل في العائلة الباسيلية في برية البنط . ونجد ذكر هذه الخدمة وترتيبها في الاسس الرهبانية الكبيرة للقديس باسيليوس الكبير ( القاعدة 37).

اذ يتحدث القديس باسيليوس الكبير حول خدمة تقام ما بين الغروب وبداية الليل ومن بين القراءات التي تقرأ فيها المزمور(90) وفيه يطلب من الرب ان يمنحنا الليلة هادئة دون خوف وحفظ هذا المزمور الى يومنا هذا في الكبرى ومازال محفوظا في الطقس الليتورجي الكاثوليكي.

حوالي 360 اضيفت هذه الخدمة الى الدورة التسبيحية تسبحة السابعة للرهبان في منطقة النبط . القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم يذكر ويلمح حول هذه الخدمة معددا الخدم اليومية خدمة الليل،خدمة الصباح،خدمة الساعات،والغروب ويضيف بعد الغروب فيقرأ قليلا ولكن الافضل ان نقول علينا ان ننهي كل شيء بترتيل وبعدها ننام" عظة 14 فقرة 5 لتيموثاوس الاولى" .

من هنا نعلم ان هذه الخدمة كانت محصورة في اسيا والبنط ومنطقة انطاكية وهذا ما نستنتجه من مؤلف الحاجة ايثريا التي لم تذكر مثل هذه الخدمة في وصفها لتنظيم العائلات الرهبانية في مصر او ما بين النهرين. لكن يمكن القول لانه هناك صلاة مشابهة لصلاة النوم من الصلوات الستة قبل النوم الموجودة في نظم الرهبان المصريين والتي تتحدث عنها اربع مرات نظام او قوانين القديس باخوميوس وهي محفوظة في ترجمة لاتينية للقديس ليونيسيوس.

في حياة القديس ايبافنيوس اسقف روفينا 446 والتي كتبها تلميذه كلينكس يقال انه عندما كان في احد اديرة تراكيا وبعد 8 ايام من الصوم استلم القديس من رئيس الدير كأسا بعد العشاء وخبز وفي حياته يسمي هذه الخدمة خدمة ما قبل النعاس تتميمها كل يوم بجانب تسابيح يومية اخرى بالاشتراك مع تلاميذه . " الميناون 20 شباط".

في الغرب عممت صلاة النوم في الاديرة منذ القرن السادس على يد الترتيبات الرهبانية البندكتية . الا ان هذه الصلاة كانت تمارس بشكل فردي من قبل المؤمنين والرهبان . اذ يذكرها القديس امبرسيوس في النصف الثاني  من القرن الرابع.

كان هناك ترتيب واحد لصلاة النوم وهو صلاة النوم الكبرى وهذا الترتيب مذكور في تيبيكون القديس سابا الا انه خلال القرن 13 ظهر اختصار لهذا الترتيب الكبير لصلاة النوم فظهر ترتيب النوم الصغرى واصبح يمارس يوميا من قبل المؤمنين والرهبان اما الكبير فيمارس ايام الصوم وحول هذا يتحدث سمعان التسالونيكي "حول الخدم المقدسة"343 .

تفسير الخدمة: هدفها،رمزيتها.

نشأة ديرية وبالتدرج دخلت في حياة المؤمنين اليومية لكن كانت تمارس بعد العشاء كصلاة شكر كطلب اطمئنان وسلام من شرور الليل وكانت تحمل ثلاثة اهداف :

1-    صلاة شكر تجاه الله على اليوم المنقضي وهو وارد في طروباريات النوم الكبرى " اذ قد عبرت النهار.."

2-    التعبير عن الشعور بالندامة وطلب الغفران والرحمة الالهية.الليل يشكل رحلة الموت وهذا ما تفسره القراءات مثل المزمور(50) وطلب الاسترحام صلاة القديس افرام السوري وصلاة منسى ملك يهوذا.

صلاة منسى يقال انها وضعت من قبل منسى في بابل حيث اخذ اسيرا من قبل اشوريين ويوعز ذلك الى كثرة الخطايا ،(اخبار الايام 33:12- 25). نص هذه الصلاة يحتم ان يكون موجود في سفرين مفقودين لكاتب مشابه سفر الايام الاول والثاني.

 وهذين حول تاريخ ملوك اسرائيل وتاريخ الانبياء،علم النقد الكتابي يعتبر هذه الصلاة غير اصلية وهي مؤلفة من قبل يهودي فلسطيني كتبت باللغة اليونانية ويحتمل انها تعود الى الفترة المكابين القرن الثاني قبل المسيح. على اية حال هذه الصلاة قديمة جدا في الاستعمال الليتورجي المسيحي وبكونها تعبير عن شعور عميق وتوبة صادقة.

الكنيسة الارثوذكسية تستعملها في الفترة الصيامية لتوقظ في نفوس المؤمنين الشعور بالتوبة عن الخطايا. مؤلف المؤسسات الرسولية يذكرها في الكتاب الثاني فصل (22) معتبرا اياها كصورة لصلاة التوبة في بعض المخطوطات القديمة كانت تشكل جزء من ترتيب دفن الموتى وكانت في الوقت ذاته تشكل الجزء الثالث من صلاة النوم الكبرى.

الافشين او الصلاة التي يختم بها الجزء الثاني من صلاة النوم تعزى الى الشهيد مرداريوس في اضطهادات ديوقلديانوس وتعيد له الكنيسة في 21 كانون الاول وهذه الصلاة تكونت من صلاة القديسين الشهداء المذكورين في اليوم ذاته ويقال من المحتمل ان الشهيد مرداريوس قد رددها قبل استشهاده والبعض يوعزها الى القديس باسيليوس الكبير " سنكسار اللاتيني"

3-   الهدف الثالث يكون في ان صلاة النوم ترنو الى طلب الحصول على العون الالهي  لكي نعبر بسلام الليل الذي يبدأ بحفظ النعاس براحة والحماية من اخطاء الليل زمن تجارب الشيطان وكذلك حفظ نياتنا وافكارنا التي هي مسترخية اكثر مما كانت عليه ضمن النهار جميع هذه الاحتياجات محفوظة في المزامير الستة في بداية النوم الكبرى والتي تتشابه مع المزامير السحرية اهم  المزاميرمومور(90).

4-   كذلك الترتليلتان المميزتان لخدمة النوم الكبرى،معنا هو الله ، يارب القوات ومازلنا محافظين على كيفية الترتيل معنا هو الله لاشعياء النبي. معنا هو الله مع استيخوناتها مأخودة من سفر رؤيا اشعياء (فصل809) في السبعينية هذه الترتيلة والتي تمثل رمزية الليل ممزوجة مع رجاء قدوم المسيا.

هذا القدوم الذي يشدد  ويعزز موقف اولئك المحزونين بسبب مصائبهم . اما الثانية مأخوذة من اشعياء (فصل 26:13) ترتل مع استخوناتها الخمس والتي هي المزمور(150)

فيما يتعلق بالافاشين الاربعة المقرؤة امام الايقونات الملوكية في نهاية صلاة النوم جميعها ذات جمال ادبي وصلاتي تتصف  بالتعبير عن هدف صلاة النوم كصلاة وسيلة لصلاة بدء الليل .

افشين الى العذراء وضعه بولس الاموريوني المتوحد (ايتها العذراء الطاهرة…) مؤسس دير السيدة العذراء في القسط ،هذا الافشين نستدعي حضور والدة الاله في اللحظات الصعبة من خروج النفس.

الافشين الثاني ( واهلنا ايها السيد…) من وضع الراهب السابوي انطيوخوس من القرن السابع والمسمى ايضا انطيوخوس البندكتي لانه كتب كتاب يحمل عنوان خمسيات الاسفار المقدسة في 130 فصل.

الافشين الرابع( الآب رجائي والابن …) والذي يميز نهاية صلاة النوم يعبر عن الايمان الارثوذكسي للثالوث القدوس والرجاء القوي الذي يحمل منه اولئك الطالبين منه العون والمساعدة قبل ان يأخذهم نعاس الليل، فالقديس يوانيكوس وهو الذي وضع هذا الافشين ، وهو راهب من دير المبيوس في القرن التاسع يعيَد له في 4 تشرين الاول .

هذا الافشين يشكل جزءا من سلسلة طروباريات قديمة نجدها في حياة القديس اوكسنيوس وهو من بينانيا مات سنة 470 وبالتالي يكون الافشين سابق للقديس يوانيكوس بعدة قرون. " هذا ما ذكر في كتابات سمعان الميتافراستي لكن بعض اللاهوتيين الغربيين يعزونه الى اوكسيتيوس اسقف ميلان( قاموس اللاهوت الكاثوليكي)" .

كذلك المزامير التي تقرأ في بداية النوم الصغرى المزمور 50، 69 ، 143 تحمل صفة ثالوثية حسب سمعان التسلونيكي وبنوع خاص مزمور(142) الذي يعبر عن هدف صلاة النوم كهدف استدعائي للعون الالهي ضد الليل واخطاره، ربط صلاة النوم مع تاريخ حياة المخلص الارضية تذكر بنزول المخلص الى الجحيم بالجسد لخلاص نفوس الصالحين .


                                  الشكر لله على كل شيء
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور  على هـــــذا الجهد الرائـــــــع 

بارك الله فيك*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------

